# power snow blower shoot



## kinoschmid (Mar 31, 2011)

installed a power window motor and a remote control to my Honda snow blower. no more crank.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have OFFICIALLY seen it all! COOOL!


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Very ingenious!


----------

